# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Baltic Eager [Seawheel Humber - Olympic Star - Baltic Eagle]

## sylver23

Σημερα στον ΝΜΔ περα απο τα ρορο Hellenic Trader και Aegean Fantasy  που ανεβασα φωτο τους στα θεματα τους ειδαμε και το BALTIC EAGERι που μαρεσε η πλωρη με τα μουστακια.


P1153017.jpg

P1153054.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Όχι άσχημο σκαρί... Ποιανού είναι το Baltic Eager βρε παιδιά;

----------


## Ellinis

πρέπει να είναι του Κουταλίδη της Jay management. Το ειχα πετύχει πριν χρόνια όταν το είχε πρωτοφέρει σαν OLYMPIC EAGER και από τότε δουλεύει σε ναυλώσεις στα βόρεια.

----------


## .voyager

Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφόρηση, Ellinis  :Wink:

----------


## a.molos

Tο πλοίο είχε ξαναπεράσει απο το Πέραμα με το όνομα OLYMPIC STAR, το οποίο όμως άλλαξε σε SEAWHEEL HUMPER, καθώς τότε λόγω των Ολυμπιακών αγώνων του 2004 στην Αθήνα, απαγορευοταν η χρησιμοποίηση χωρίς άδεια της λέξης OLYMPIC. Ανάλογο πρόβλημα αντιμετώπισε και η Ολυμπιακή Αεροπορία, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι να άλλαξε κάτι λόγω (ίσως) της παλαιότητας στην χρήση του ονόματος.
olympic star.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Κρίμα για το πολύ καλό πλοίο να παροπλίζετε...
Μας φάγαν τα νεότευκτα μπαούλα

dana.jpg

----------

